# Working treatment for derealisation



## ritalinislife (Oct 16, 2017)

Hello everyone, I'm 17 years old and I live in Europe, I have been suffering from dpd for the past 2 and a half years and just recently I found a medication that completely got rid of my derealisation, I'll explain: a couple days ago I took some ritalin to study without knowing it would affect my dpd positively. before that day I was always tired demotivated, i felt like my mind was in pieces, I couldn't think clearly, i suffered severely from derealisation, then I took the pill to study and all that went away, i now take 10mg in the morning and 10mg in the afternoon and my life has changed drastically. I'm going to talk about it with my psychiatrist to see if he agrees and try to get a prescription (I bought it off a dealer the one I have right now).
I can say I don't suffer from derealisation anymore but I still have some sort of depersonalisation, meaning my body still feels weird but that's the only symptom left, I can say ritalin works beautifully for me I can't guarantee it will work for everyone but I really hope so. That's my advice. Thank you for reading.


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/dpdr/comments/2wj5af

This guy had a similar experience...

ALWAYS hard to say "I bought Ritalin and it helped| but you know.. what else can you really say


----------



## ritalinislife (Oct 16, 2017)

delusionaloptimist said:


> had the same experience with ritalin sadly my psychiatrist wasnt willing to prescribe


----------



## ritalinislife (Oct 16, 2017)

delusionaloptimist, try getting some ritalin on your own and if it works you can try to convince your psychiatrist otherwise you can change your psychiatrist if he isn’t willing to listen to you, if the ritalin doesn’t work then stick to him.


----------



## M1k3y (Sep 19, 2016)

im trying to go to my doctor today to get on adderall, pretty much ritalin just diff company i guess, but ive read like 2-3 or 4 stories saying adderall has helped people so much, and to the point it has cured them

i guess it helps u distract urself from ur problems, also gives u the focus and energy u need to live

pray for me yall i hope this works, ill be praying for u to


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Very hard thing to get, banned in Russia and in the UK i've been waiting 2 years to 'try' it.. if you were in school you'd get this in seconds. VERY abused drug, it's close to speed so i've read and addictive.

So I can see why it's not handed out easily but it's frustrating


----------

